# Does a Shrimp tank need a filter?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm thinking about purchasing a 10 gallon, and sticking a couple of new inhabitants in there along with some java moss.

So I'm thinking as low tech as I can go. No light, no filter..

This is a Shrimp only tank.

Basically: substrate, and java moss, java ferns, maybe anubias. 

Is a filter an absolute necessity with 15% weekly waterchanges?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Not really, but I'm sure they would appreciate a little water flow. I tossed a little $3 fountain pump in my shrimp tank and wrapped it in foam. Easy, cheap, and safe for the shrimp.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Although those plants are generally bulletproof, they'll like at least a little light 

As for the filter, I use a sponge filter in my shrimp tanks. At the least I think you'll want the movement Andrew has.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

The powerhead with foam acts as a great filter IMO. It's also a helluva lot quieter than an air pump.
BTW Mike, just put in an order to aquatic-store.com for a milwaukee reg and I'll be stopping by BF today for a cylinder! :roll: 
....my poor wallet...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Some filtration like the ones described above will be good. The foam/sponge will also have some microroganisms build up and that equals food for shrimp, especially babies.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's some food for thought. I'm leaning towards zero filter since I want to minimize equipment purchases. $10 is the only real amount I want to spend on a new setup... perferct for a petco 10g tank..thanks guys!


----------

